# Avery Birds Looking For a New Home



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm trying to help a good friend out.

She has recently took her Grandad into her care. He's not very well at all and she fears this could be the beginning of the end. Her grandad has expressed this wish that his birds are taken care of.

Currently they are in Norfolk, and she and her grandad are a fair way from them, though they are being fed and watered by a neighbour, this obviously can't go on for much longer.

Now, they don't want any money for they, but a donation to an animal/bird charity (is there one?) would be happily received. Also bare in mind that if transport is required you'll have to pay for that yourself. I know personally that my dad has used specialist avian couriers, so this is a possibility.

Now I'm not entirely sure of exactly what birds their or what their numbers are at the moment. But I've been told that there are:

Lovebirds ~ though they are older and not suitable for breeding
Budgies~ Show quality and also young. The original breeder is going to be contacted to see if they would like them back, but for now we will presume not.
Cockatiels ~ I believe there is a mixture of young and old birds
Kackaleets(sp?)  That's what it sounded like, maybe someone can give me a clue on this one?

There may also be others, but my friend was a little upset as you can imagine, so facts are a little hard right now.

*It's also important to note again that most, if not all of these birds are Avery birds.*

I'll help in any way I can to make this happen. I know my friend has expressed a preference that only serious enquiries be put forward ... and please, do not sign up specifically to ask for these birds. My friend is a forum member and she does have some people in mind that she is hoping can take a bird or two as she knows they will be well cared for 

This is really the start of the ball rolling, a feeler if you like. I'm happy to hep via PM if anyone wants to ask more specific questions. But I'm not sure my friend would appreciate me doing that on the open forum just yet. Hope you understand.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

What area are they in?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

hawksport said:


> What area are they in?


Shame on you! it sez norfolk:scared::scared: or you want more specific area???


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Shame on you! it sez norfolk:scared::scared: or you want more specific area???


I'm trying to read and watch Toy Story 3 at the same time


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

hawksport said:


> I'm trying to read and watch Toy Story 3 at the same time


Wallace and grommit is on my telly


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

hawksport said:


> I'm trying to read and watch Toy Story 3 at the same time


:lol: Toy Story?

Yeah, the birds are in Norfolk atm hun.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Got out voted on the Toy Story 
A bit far for you but if they had space these would give them a good home TROPICAL BIRDLAND


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Well that's no impossible hun, so thanks for that I shall pass it on and maybe contact them as well. If it means we transport them ourselves (hubby and I) then I will.


----------

